# 95 pickup drive shaft



## mud dog (Oct 8, 2014)

I recently bought a 95 4x4 extended cab v6 pickup. When the support bearing went bad we found that the drive shaft is about an inch shorter then it should be. I have looked at tons of part stores and junk yards and can't find a rear shaft anywhere... I have found a custom drive shaft shop that can remake my shaft. does anyone know of any reason to not go with the custom shaft or where I can find a used one?


----------



## benitoleyva (Oct 7, 2014)

go for it man i had the same issue on my 1992 truck.....and installed a custom shaft...in my case was about 1/2 inch short...and it is still kicking after 7 years....


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The shaft may be shorter by design.

If the rear axle on your 4x4 gets loaded down, it will press up, making the distance to the transmission shorter.

Removing that 1-inch could result in your drive shaft slamming into your transmission.

I do not know this, but it seems logical.


----------



## mud dog (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks, this is my first forum so please forgive me if this doesn't go right... 
Yeah mine is also about 1/2 inch short, and can't figure out why. so I'm going to the custom drive shaft shop tomorrow to get it done. All they do is drive shafts so it should get done right. The being short is taking into account for the movement in and out. It's that being short causes the shaft to almost fall out of the transmission when you raise it off the rear suspension on a lift.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For used parts, I often use Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm curious. Why exactly can the current drive shaft not be reinstalled?

If the 'short' drive shaft worked before...why can't it work now?

I'm not being cheeky, I'm just confused.


----------

